# Nouveau Fan Speed Management

## InvisibleRasta

hello guys i have jsut installed the nouveau driver and my fans are all running at full speed, making the computer very noisy. i have read two wikis about nouveau fan management but i cant understand a letter. i was looking for a more simple guide/wiki for doing this. from what i have read i need to enable PWM support in the kernel or I2C.  i will paste the link:

https://github.com/pathscale/pscnv/wiki/Power-Management

EDIT: i tryed running pwmconfig and this is the output

```
#  pwmconfig

# pwmconfig revision 5857 (2010-08-22)

This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm)

controls, and test each one to see if it controls a fan on

your motherboard. Note that many motherboards do not have pwm

circuitry installed, even if your sensor chip supports pwm.

We will attempt to briefly stop each fan using the pwm controls.

The program will attempt to restore each fan to full speed

after testing. However, it is ** very important ** that you

physically verify that the fans have been to full speed

after the program has completed.

/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
```

----------

## bjlockie

Did you get fan control working?

----------

